# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haaruitval - Artikel

## Agnes574

Haaruitval

Er zijn heel veel factoren die haaruitval kunnen veroorzaken. 
Als u het gevoel hebt dat u constant haar in de douche vindt of op het tapijt, of u vindt dat uw paardenstaart wel heel dun wordt, ga dan na of het met een van de onderstaande factoren te maken heeft. Want vaak valt er iets aan haaruitval te doen. 


*Welke factoren werken verspreide haaruitval in de hand? 
Haaruitval is iets heel normaals: we verliezen elke dag een honderdtal haren. Ons haar vernieuwt zich en groeit continu aan volgens een vastomlijnd ritme. Maar als uw haar met periodes meer uitvalt dan anders en verspreid over uw hele hoofd (in tegenstelling dus tot een lokale uitval in slechts enkele zones), zijn er waarschijnlijk bepaalde factoren in het spel die het proces uitlokken. 
-Een te streng of eentonig dieet. 
-Een ernstig ongeluk.
-Een zware psycho-emotionele shock.
-Stress.
-Algemene verdoving.
-Een operatieve shock.
-Langdurig hoge koorts. 
-Bloedingen.
-Inname van bepaaldegeneesmiddelen: chemotherapie, psychotropen, bloeddrukverlagende middelen, bloedverdunners, ontstekingsremmers.
-Hormonale veranderingen: na de puberteit, de 2 of 3 maanden die volgen op een bevalling, op het moment van de menopauze, 2 tot 3 maanden na het stoppen met orale anticonceptie (de pil). 
-Bloedarmoede: ijzertekort kan het proces van de vernieuwde haargroei vertragen. Vrouwen hebben hier vaak last van, vooral dan bij overvloedige maandstonden en tijdens de zwangerschap. Deze factor is gemakkelijk uit te sluiten met een onderzoek van een bloedstaal.
-Schildklierproblemen: een ontregeling of slechte werking van de schildklier uit zich in een aantal niet-specifieke symptomen, zoals veranderd gewicht, hartritmestoornissen, vermoeidheid, enz. Als haaruitval voorkomt samen met deze symptomen ligt de oorzaak mogelijk in een probleem met de schildklier. Om alle twijfel weg te nemen gaat u het best naar uw huisarts om een bloedstaal te laten nemen. Daarmee kan dan de werking van de schildklierhormonen onderzocht worden. 


*Haaruitval in een verschillend tempo
Sommige factoren veroorzaken plotselinge en overvloedige haaruitval (stress, algemene verdoving, koorts, psycho-emotionele shock), 
andere veroorzaken eerder geleidelijke haaruitval (hormonale veranderingen, geneesmiddelen, schildklierstoornis, bloedarmoede).

Als de haaruitval verspreid voorkomt, volstaat het om de uitlokkende factor uit te schakelen of hem te behandelen. Dan zal ook de haaruitval zelf stoppen. Als dat niet kan, gaat u best naar een arts. Die zal u helpen om het probleem te voorkomen en u geruststellen.

Er bestaat ook nog een vorm van haaruitval die lokaal is en zich beperkt tot bepaalde zones. Meestal gaat het om kale plekken of alopecia. In dat geval moet u zeker naar een arts. 

Ook te grote belasting van de hoofdhuid kan tot slot aan de basis liggen van lokale haaruitval zoals bijvoorbeeld door chemische producten (kleurmiddelen, permanent, krullers en ontkrullers), te hard aangetrokken vlechten of dotten. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

